# سؤال عن السيارات للمناقشة



## redarrow (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
أما بعد ,,,
سوف اطرح سؤال عن السيارات لنكتسب من ذوي الخبرة , عسى الله ان يزيدنا و يزيد المسلمين والمسلمات علما نافعا امين امين امين .
السؤال لماذا عدد السلندرات دائما يكون زوجي في مكائن السيارات ؟؟؟؟ولكم جزيل الشكر وفي انتظار ردودكم ومناقشتكم .

المهندس عبدالعزيز الشعيل​


----------



## محمود جميل (23 يوليو 2007)

أخي الكريم حسب خبرتي في مجال السيارات يوجد هناك سيارات بعدد فردي من الاسطوانات فمثلا بالنسبة للمحركات الصغيرة مثل محركات الدراجات النارية تكون باسطوانة واحدة ووجود عدد زوجي من الاسطوانات هو بسبب الحاجة حاجة الى قدر معين من القدرة , وبالنسبة للمحركات ذات 6 اسطوانات او اكثر عندما تكون غير مستقيمة بل على شكل حرف V مثلا فهي بطبيعة الحال زوجية بسبب وجود زوج من الصفوف.


----------



## ابوايمن (23 يوليو 2007)

من الاسباب 
حفظ التوازن وتقليل الاهتزازات باعتبار قوانين الفعل ورد الفعل -


----------



## كونكورد (24 يوليو 2007)

اخى الكريم
الأكثر يفضلون الزوجيه عن الفرديه لسهولة التتابع والأتزان ولكن هناك العديد من السيارات فردية عدد السلندرات
هيونداى ماتيذ 3 سلندرات
مرسيدس الميكروباس 5 سلندرات وصعوبتها فى تعقيد التتابع لعمل اتزان جيد 
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## غسان التكريتي (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على السوال وساجيب بحكم الخبرة المتواضعة ان عدد الاسطوانات في محركات السيارات هو زوجي وفردي فان الغرض منه هو تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الى ميكانيكية فان كثرة عدد الاسطوانات او قلتها يكمن في مقدار القدرة التي تنتجها 
اما بالنسبة لكون المحرك مستقيم او على شكل V فلا يعتمد على عدد الاسطوانات ولكن التصاميم الحديثة للسيارات للمحركات الست اسطوانات فهي من نوع v وذلك لكفاءاتها الافضل من المستقيمة ولكن على حساب تكلفة الصناعة والصيانة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 يوليو 2007)

كلما زاد عدد الاسطوانات احتجنا الى حيز أكبر ، وفى مجال السيارات يتم تصميم المحرك ذو الاسطوانات الكثيرة على شكل "v" ليقل ما يشغله من حيز ، حيث يركب كل عمودين توصيل على كرسى من كراسي عمود المرفق ، فالمسألة تعود الى ضيق الحيز وسعته بشكل أساسي .


----------



## fadi kabes (27 يوليو 2007)

يا أخي كما تفضل البعض يتم أعتماد عدد زوجي من الأسطوانات بهدف الموازنة الديناميكية لكي لا 
يحدث أهتزازات غير مرغوب بها في المحرك وهذه الأهتزازات هي ناتجة عن قوى وعزوم العطالة للبستون أثناء حركته من ( ن م ع ) إلى (ن م س )


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (27 يوليو 2007)

الاخوة الكرام
السبب الاساسي هو عملية احداث اتزانBalancingعلى طول محورلا عمود المرفق اوCamshaftلتحريك درعان البستونات بشكل متناظر وتضييع اي قوى جانبية

ان تاصبنا فمن الله .........وان اخطئنا فمن انفسنا والشيطان


----------



## do3a2rose (1 أغسطس 2007)

فى سيارات 3 سلندر مثل الدايو ماتيز 

وهى على حسب القدرة اللى احناا عوزين ناخدها من السيارة


----------



## sponsor (2 أغسطس 2007)

طيب أسال انا سؤال مش في السيارات لكن في الهندسة

ما هو سر رقم 3.14 الموجود في قانون إيجاد محيط الدائرة


أرجو أن لا يرد علي بأن الرقم نتيجة قسمة 22/7


----------



## البقمي (2 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم عبد العزيز انا ارى انه وضع زوجي لتوزيع قدرة المحرك لكي لايسبب ارتجاج في السيارة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم Sponsor الرقم 3.14 هو حاصل قسمة محيط أى دائرة علي قطرها ، وهو رقم ثابت كما تعلم .


----------



## ORCHALIM (3 أغسطس 2007)

هناك سيارات بعدد فردي من الأسطوانات


----------



## mu86 (3 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز ليست دائما زوجية مثلا السيارات الحديثة ذات الحجم الصغير تكون ثلاثة و سيارة الاودي ذات حجم 100 لعام 1994 تكون خمسة


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 يوليو 2010)

يوجد مكائن دويتس 3 سلندر


----------



## ابوEYAD (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يوجد محركات بعدد فردي 
مثل سيارات الفولكس واجن 
لها محرك بخمس اسطوانات 

انظر الصوره 






لكن السؤال 
هو كيف تتم دروة البساتم ال5 ؟


----------



## صهيب مسلم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

وعـليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

 سؤالك جيد ، ولكن ! 

 ليست كل المحركات شفعـية الأسطوانات ؛ ذاك لأن الوترية موجودة. 

 والسبب في التعـميم بالشفع : لأن ذات الشفع لها الأداء الأفضل ، ولأنها الاستخدام العـام في العـالم. 

 وإن أردت أن ترى بعـض الأمثلة فيسرني ذلك ، إليك : 

 1. هـوندا إنسايت ( سيارة نادرة جداً ) ، بمحرك 3 أسطوانات تبلغ قوته حوالي 93 حصاناً ، الصورة هـنا.

 2. سوزوكي سيليريو ( نموذج حديث التصنيع ) ، بمحرك 3 أسطوانات تبلغ قوته 73 حصاناً ، الصورة هـنا.

 3. فولكس واجن بورا ( نموذج أوقف إنتاجه في عـام 2006 ) ، بمحرك 5 أسطوانات تبلغ قوته حوالي 215 حصاناً ، الصورة هـنا.

 أيضاً فإني أذكر بأني عـلمت سيارةً رياضية بـ7 أسطوانات ، لكني وياللأسف لست أذكر اسمها ولا أمتلك أي تفصيلٍ عـنها.

 فالآن أنت قلت :



> *السؤال : لماذا عـدد السلندرات دائماً يكون زوجياً في مكائن السيارات ؟*


وهـذا وكما أوضحت لك قبيلٍ قليل >> ليس بدائم << ، إنما تُستخدم ولكن بقلة.

 لذلك الأفضل أن تقول : *لماذا عـدد السلندرات غـالباً ما يكون زوجياً في مكائن السيارات ؟*​


----------



## صالح التميمي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

أتذكر عدة سيارات في ذاكرتي كانت سلندراتها عدد فردي فمثلا :
شفورليه سبارك 3 سلندرات
سوزوكي آلتو 3
فولكس فاجن جولف 5
همر h3 كانت 5


----------



## صالح التميمي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

لكن العدد الزوجي للسلندرات في نظري أفضل من عدة نواحي كم ذكر المشاركين سابقا ...
وعموما الموضوع شيق وسنحاول طرحة بشكل مستقل إن شاء الله ...
محبكم ....


----------



## صالح التميمي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

لكن العدد الزوجي للسلندرات في نظري أفضل من عدة نواحي كما ذكر المشاركين سابقا ...
وعموما الموضوع شيق وسنحاول طرحه بشكل مستقل إن شاء الله ...
محبكم ....


----------



## عادل1961 (5 فبراير 2011)

اضف للامثله السابقه سياره الاودى بعضها يحتوى على خمس اسطوانات (عدد فردى):1:


----------



## ثامر المهاجر (8 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز حفظ توازن الحركة لعمود المرفق هو السبب الرئيسي لكن في سيارة Audi هناك محرك 5سلندر لكن سعة البستن كبيرة فتكون الطاقة الناتجة مساوية لقدرة المحرك ............ ارجو من الله ان يوفقكم وارجو منكم ان تفيدونا


----------

